# Kann ein Kernel Modul nicht blacklisten

## ConiKost

Moin!

Also ich habe hier ein blödes Problem.

Ich muss mein Kernel Modul smsc_ircc2 in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge laden.

Das Modul ist mit "blacklist smsc_ircc2" in der /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist eingetragen.

Mittels update-modules auch aktiv.

Aber leider wird immer wieder das Modul automatisch während der Starts geladen.

Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## 69719

Mal versucht die Module in der richtigen Reihenfolge in die

```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x

```

einzutragen?

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Leider hilft mir das in diesem Fall nicht.

Ich will ja eben das Modul überhaupt nicht bei Systemstart laden lassen. Sondern es später manuel laden.

----------

## 69719

Die frage ist doch erstmal der Kernel das Modul automatisch läd oder es mit udev über eine abhängigkeit geladen wird.

Wieso mußt du smsc_ircc2 in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge laden?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

Schau dort mal nach Blacklist, vielleicht hilft dir das.

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Genau dieses BlackList nutze ich und das funktioniert nicht x(

Ich will das Modul nicht laden. Wenn ich es lade, macht es Probleme mit meiner Bluetooth PCMCIA Karte. Die beißen sich leider ...

Darum will ich will halt IRDA erstmal nicht automatisch laden, sondern nur bei Bedarf aktivieren.

----------

## siddy

hi!

 *Quote:*   

> Das Modul ist mit "blacklist smsc_ircc2" in der /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist eingetragen.
> 
> Mittels update-modules auch aktiv. 

 

versuch mal  "blacklist smsc_ircc2" nach  "blacklist smsc-ircc2" zu ändern.

ich musste mal 2 treiber für soundkarten blacklisten und da hatte ich die gleichen probleme wie

du. 

greets siddy

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Leider hilft auch das nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## 69719

Ich vermute das man das Modul zwar Blacklisten kann, aber wenn ein Modul geladen wird, welches genau dieses in Abhängigkeit benötigt, so wird es trotzdem geladen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Du könntest das Modul aus dem Standard Ordner /lib/modules/ nach /root/ verschieben. Und dann am Ende mittels insmod laden.

Denn dann *sollte* Gentoo das Modul vorher nicht finden, ergo laden können.

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

kannst du mal bitte die Ausgabe von "modinfo smsc_ircc2" posten. Ich glaube fast, du hast das gleiche Probleme wie ich mit dem "processor" Modul. Ich denke nämlich, irgendein anderes Modul hat dieses als Abhängigkeit und dann lädt uvdev das Modul egal ob du es in die Blacklist einträgst oder nicht.

MfG. Stefan

----------

